# Hoods Pills



## aj0446 (Jun 10, 2012)

Do you guys find many of these? lol they are so damn small i barley even noticed it.. " Hoods Pills Cure Liver Ills dose 2 to 6" otherside G.I. Hood &co Lowell Mass"


----------



## aj0446 (Jun 10, 2012)

other side


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 10, 2012)

It's nice to see one magnified like that.. yeah they are cool!


----------



## aj0446 (Jun 10, 2012)

lol ya i made sure you guys could see it.


----------



## botlguy (Jun 10, 2012)

That's a kuhl piece, I have one in my stuff. Thats the kind of stuff I collect nowadays. Not real serious about it, have to get them reasonably but can use about as many as I can get. Maybe I can use more than I can get. You guys haven't offered me many / any. I look for them everywhere, antique stores usually want too much. Bottle shows are great but too few and far between.


----------



## beendiggin (Jun 10, 2012)

I have one I dug here in Maine-same embossing too.  I think there is another size as well.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jun 10, 2012)

there are some variations on the dosage embossing also....


----------



## aj0446 (Jun 11, 2012)

well...i bet that the other size is in my pit somewhere lol . but ya these ones are great small with lots of embossed words .  catchy slogan too haha


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 11, 2012)

I got mine from a member here and I want to take it with me but don't want to cremate the little guy. It's dose 1 to 4 under the label and clear. I think they're just so cute.


----------

